# Tree sap in my horse's mane and coat.



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Anything oil based, such as peanut butter, baby oil, etc will remove it. I have also been told that hand sanitizer removes it as well.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Anything oil based, such as peanut butter, baby oil, etc will remove it. I have also been told that hand sanitizer removes it as well.


Thanks! I will try it tonight. I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------

